# Whirlpool Oven Element



## Cultcab (Jan 12, 2009)

My mother has an old Whirlpool Oven (RB100PXYB) and the lower element stopped working. The broiler element will come up to temperature when the oven is turned on, but the lower element stays cold. Is there a way to check if this is an internal wiring problem or if the element has burned out?


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats up with Whirpools quality? it has dropped so much


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I have correctly diagnosed the few that I have dealt with, as well as a couple of stove top and dryer elements, with an ohm meter, and I think that this would be a good place to start, obviously with the power OFF. The only thing is that, as best as I can recall, the ones that I dealt with had no continuity, so they were pretty obvious, and I don't know how much resistance a good element should have. If you have a volt meter, you could then check to see if you have voltage to the element, but be careful.


----------



## Cultcab (Jan 12, 2009)

Dexter - the broiler element is still working, so I should be able to compare the resistance between the two.

I haven't pulled the back of the oven off - do you remember if the ends of the element were easy to get to?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't know that I have ever worked on a Whirlpool, specifically, but believe that there are a lot of similarities between brands. Regardless, I don't recall ever spending too much time getting to the problem, and, although it's been a while, I'm thinking that you don't need to go through the back, but I may be wrong. Boy, I wish that I could remember more things, but it seems to me that the most you have to do is remove a couple of screws where they connect to the range.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

remove 2 screws from the element inside of oven, pull element, remove wires, ohm the element.


----------

